# CIA Student looking for Externship in NYC



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

So i am currently half way through my first year at the CIA. I have to do an 18 week externship. Money would be good but at the same time isnt the biggest thing in the world. I want to go somewhere either in the city or around it. Any ideas? Im looking for something that would be good on a resume. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I have no idea of your chances of getting in at these places, but I'd look into Asiate and WD50. Pretty neat stuff going on at these places; particularly WD50.


----------

